# Milan: fallita la società di Yonghong Li. Ed ora Elliott...



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.

Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero. 

Il commissariamento della Jie Ande dà idea di quanto fosse drogato il patrimonio e le proprietà dichiarate da Li che, come già riportato, continua ad arrancare tra prestiti a tassi altissimi e facendosi garantire dalla moglie. Ora, l'avvocato nominato al suo posto alla guida della Jie Ande dovrà verificare se quell'11,4% nella Zhuhai Zhongfu fosse davvero di Yonghong Li o di un tale Jinzhong Liu, come appare nei bilanci. 

Poi c'è il fondo Elliott, che aspetta sempre che gli vengano restituiti i 303 milioni di euro più interessi, entro il prossimo ottobre. E lo stesso fondo inizia ad interrogarsi sul futuro del Milan.


----------



## Kayl (21 Marzo 2018)

ma sti ritardati del corriere lo sanno che Li con quella società non c'entra niente!? Lo aveva spiegato la società stessa il mese scorso tra l'altro, quando la loro amata "giornalista" aveva fatto la sua sparata sull'inchiesta mai avvenuta basata sull'ipotesi che il socio maggioritario fosse uno pseudonimo di Li.
tra l'altro sta storia l'aveva tirata fuori lo stesso Gerevini ancora a dicembre, la gabanelli poi ci ha ricamato sopra per il suo articolo e adesso fatalità si sono messi a scrivere la stessa notizia, riciclata per la terza volta, insieme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2018)

Aspettiamo ulteriori dettagli ma mi sembra ci siano andati giù molto pesanti.
Da domani si scatena un altro inferno mediatico.


----------



## Kayl (21 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo ulteriori dettagli ma mi sembra ci siano andati giù molto pesanti.
> Da domani si scatena un altro inferno mediatico.



ma dettagli che, è la terza volta che riciclano la notizia in tre mesi, la società fallita in questione aveva smentito di avere qualsivoglia rapporto con Li. Era tutto basato sull'assunto di 'sti terroristi mediatici che il vero socio maggioritario della società cinese in questione fosse uno pseudonimo di Li. Inoltre che la società avesse dichiarato bancarotta è roba vecchia, appunto di due-tre mesi fa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma dettagli che, è la terza volta che riciclano la notizia in tre mesi, la società fallita in questione aveva smentito di avere qualsivoglia rapporto con Li. Era tutto basato sull'assunto di 'sti terroristi mediatici che il vero socio maggioritario della società cinese in questione fosse uno pseudonimo di Li. Inoltre che la società avesse dichiarato bancarotta è roba vecchia, appunto di due-tre mesi fa.



Non entro nel merito della questione perchè non ho le competenze tecniche... volevo solo dire che l'articolo, pur trattando di cose già discusse più volte, mi sembra più aggressivo dei precedenti nei toni e nelle conclusioni.
E considerando che si va verso la sosta, in cui non si parlerà di calcio giocato per il Milan, immagino un periodo di "fango e sangue" già a partire da domani.


----------



## addox (21 Marzo 2018)

Sosta=fango sulla proprietà.


----------



## Kayl (21 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito della questione perchè non ho le competenze tecniche... volevo solo dire che l'articolo, pur trattando di cose già discusse più volte, mi sembra più aggressivo dei precedenti nei toni e nelle conclusioni.
> E considerando che si va verso la sosta, in cui non si parlerà di calcio giocato per il Milan, immagino un periodo di "fango e sangue" già a partire da domani.



ci credo che usa toni più aggressivi, già deve ripetere le stesse notizie, se lo fa pure in maniera identica o più blanda non se lo fila nessuno. Sta storia è stata smentita categoricamente dalla stampa cinesi, dall Jie Ande stessa e da Li. E di nuovo si basa tutto sull'assunto che tutti coloro che sono stati coinvolti nell'operazione della cessione del milan siano dei ritardati che pur avendo accesso a tutti i documenti del caso, a differenza di sti due rincocerebri, abbiano dato soldi a un signor nessuno così per generosità. Senza contare che ancora dicono che Elliot sia dubbiosa quando ad Elliot non gliene può fregare di meno che il Milan saldi o meno il rifinanziamento perché in ogni caso loro i soldi li prenderanno in ogni caso, o col rifinanziamento o con la cessione all'asta del Milan per la cifra pattuita, come già spiegato chiaro e tondo da Scaroni, ma che nessuno si è filato per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Kayl (21 Marzo 2018)

addox ha scritto:


> Sosta=fango sulla proprietà.



l'ultima volta che è successo l'abbiamo sfangata nel doppio impegno all'Olimpico, chissà che...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Marzo 2018)

ogni volta che c'è la sosta riprendono queste notizie,che barba che noia...ma perchè fax e mira non vanno giu di querele?? cioè,la pazienza ha un limite eh...


----------



## Kayl (21 Marzo 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ogni volta che c'è la sosta riprendono queste notizie,che barba che noia...ma perchè fax e mira non vanno giu di querele?? cioè,la pazienza ha un limite eh...



per lo stesso motivo per cui io non ho mandato a quel paese quella vacca della prof di letteratura spagnola. Meglio chiuderle la bocca all'esame col voto registrato e godermi la soddisfazione


----------



## Tahva (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Credo di non dover aggiungere molto al bold.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Marzo 2018)

Finché lamquestione rifinanziamento o cessione quote non verrá risolta sará cosí.

Aspettiamo e vediamo.

A me basta che la dirigenza stia consolidando il valore della societá


----------



## neversayconte (21 Marzo 2018)

Io comincio a preoccuparmi seriamente


----------



## Pit96 (21 Marzo 2018)

Io non so niente, se questa notizia sia vera o falsa.
Quindi sto zitto


----------



## Stex (21 Marzo 2018)

Posso fare pure io il giornalista . Parto con dicendo che caio ha fatto questo e in fine metto un quesroto se tizio sia invece il vero protagonista ... degrado giornalistico


----------



## bmb (21 Marzo 2018)

Sta Gabanelli non ne ha mai presa una in vita sua.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma dettagli che, è la terza volta che riciclano la notizia in tre mesi, la società fallita in questione aveva smentito di avere qualsivoglia rapporto con Li. Era tutto basato sull'assunto di 'sti terroristi mediatici che il vero socio maggioritario della società cinese in questione fosse uno pseudonimo di Li. Inoltre che la società avesse dichiarato bancarotta è roba vecchia, appunto di due-tre mesi fa.


Infatti... io come home-page di internet ho hotmail, che riporta le slides delle news dei vari quotidiani: appena ho aperto il browser e ho visto scorrere il faccione di Li con sopra il logo di Repubblica e Corriere della Sera ho subito pensato: "Stai a vedere che questi la menano nuovamente con la storia della societa-salvadanaio (ma salvadanaio di che?)" ho cliccato e infatti...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Marzo 2018)

Il giornalismo è morto...e forse quello sportivo non è mai esistito.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2018)

'Ora, l'avvocato nominato al suo posto alla guida della Jie Ande dovrà verificare se quell'11,4% nella Zhuhai Zhongfu fosse davvero di Yonghong Li o di un tale Jinzhong Liu, come appare nei bilanci.'
Le indagini di topolino.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Marzo 2018)

Prendo la notizia in modo neutrale.
Mi dà un po' più preoccupazione se i soldi dell'aumento di capitale li versa Elliott, non è un bellissimo segnale.
Anche se il Milan non rischia il fallimento, io mi auguro non ci sia un nuovo passaggio di proprietà.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Ora, l'avvocato nominato al suo posto alla guida della Jie Ande dovrà verificare se quell'11,4% nella Zhuhai Zhongfu fosse davvero di Yonghong Li o di un tale Jinzhong Liu, come appare nei bilanci.'
> Le indagini di topolino.



Come si fa a fare un articolo del genere se non si ha la certezza sulla premessa?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a fare un articolo del genere se non si ha la certezza sulla premessa?



Ti rendi conto???
Un articolo basato sul nulla. Alla fine è un caso di omonimia molto probabilmente.
La verità è che nelle scatole cinesi non ci entreranno mai e non ci capiranno mai nulla, forse il segreto dell'economia cinese è questa.


----------



## Djerry (21 Marzo 2018)

Siamo però alle solite: anche ammettendo che il famoso patrimonio occulto di Li sia altrove (e mi pare sempre più folle crederlo) o che ci sia qualcuno alle sue spalle (ancora più folle), la Jie Ande era stata dichiarata e portata nelle carte da lui stesso come la holding personale e collegata alla sua percentuale nella Zhuhai Zhongfu.

Il fatto che vi fossero prestanomi non vuol dire niente, perché in tal senso allora Li non esisterebbe del tutto visto che lavora e possiede (se possiede) esclusivamente schermato.

Ci sono state raccontate dal principio narrazioni sulla nostra proprietà cinese che, spiace ammetterlo anche per tanti utenti preparati e con passione, si stanno rivelando del tutto fallaci.

Siamo passati dal governo cinese che non vuole apparire alla burocrazia cinese che blocca i fondi, passando per la pantomima preoccupante di Huarog, sempre garantendo tuttavia la liquidità sproporzionata che assicurava l'intero passaggio di proprietà grazie alle celeberrime cordate.
Ora è nei fatti che di cordate e men che meno di governo cinese non c'è traccia, ma abbiamo solo il totale affanno finanziario di un singolo uomo a dir poco ambizioso e mai ben definito.

In un marasma del genere e nell'incertezza più assoluta, dopo che non si è verificato un solo fatto di quelli promessi da Fassone, prendersela col giornalismo e con gli addetti ai lavori (dopo aver fatto le dovute distinzioni tra seri e buffoni) mi pare al solito assurdo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo però alle solite: anche ammettendo che il famoso patrimonio occulto di Li sia altrove (e mi pare sempre più folle crederlo) o che ci sia qualcuno alle sue spalle (ancora più folle), la Jie Ande era stata dichiarata e portata nelle carte da lui stesso come la holding personale e collegata alla sua percentuale nella Zhuhai Zhongfu.
> 
> Il fatto che vi fossero prestanomi non vuol dire niente, perché in tal senso allora Li non esisterebbe del tutto visto che lavora e possiede (se possiede) esclusivamente schermato.
> 
> ...



Analisi abbastanza realistica. 

Vedremo, gli "esperti di finanza" del forum sembrano sempre rilassati, magari ne sanno più di noi. Sperem.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2018)

Mi faccio una sonora risata alle spalle della Gabanelli.
Di gran gusto.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo però alle solite: anche ammettendo che il famoso patrimonio occulto di Li sia altrove (e mi pare sempre più folle crederlo) o che ci sia qualcuno alle sue spalle (ancora più folle), la Jie Ande era stata dichiarata e portata nelle carte da lui stesso come la holding personale e collegata alla sua percentuale nella Zhuhai Zhongfu.
> 
> Il fatto che vi fossero prestanomi non vuol dire niente, perché in tal senso allora Li non esisterebbe del tutto visto che lavora e possiede (se possiede) esclusivamente schermato.
> 
> ...



Bravo, post realistico e obiettivo. Aggiungo però che qualcuno alle spalle di Li c'è, a mio avviso, ma come ho sempre detto non è cinese


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...





Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo però alle solite: anche ammettendo che il famoso patrimonio occulto di Li sia altrove (e mi pare sempre più folle crederlo) o che ci sia qualcuno alle sue spalle (ancora più folle), la Jie Ande era stata dichiarata e portata nelle carte da lui stesso come la holding personale e collegata alla sua percentuale nella Zhuhai Zhongfu.
> 
> Il fatto che vi fossero prestanomi non vuol dire niente, perché in tal senso allora Li non esisterebbe del tutto visto che lavora e possiede (se possiede) esclusivamente schermato.
> 
> ...



Perfetto come sempre. Bene distinguere fra Jie Ande e Zuhai, perché vedo che molti fanno ancora, volutamente o meno, confusione. Chi ha smentito il coinvolgimento con Li è Zuhai, come a dire "con questo qui non abbiamo niente a che fare", non la Jie Ande, che è la controllata ormai fallita di Li, in quel caso sarebbe come se Li smentisse se stesso. Ma poi non capisco come una mente lucida potesse credere a certe teorie (e a Berlusconi!) se non agli albori di tutta questa faccenda quando non si capiva assolutamente nulla. E anche in quel periodo l'esagerato riserbo che copriva la trattativa era quanto meno anomalo, poi lo strano fatto della cordata che a un certo punto si è spaccata in due mentre Galatioto e Gancikoff sparivano dalla scena ha confermato i sospetti di chi pensava male (e io non ero fra questi). Sul destino del Milan continuo a non preoccuparmi più di tanto, perché sono mesi che si è capito come va a finire. Mi sorprendo solo di chi nega l'evidenza fino alla fine, ma non è affar mio, ognuno può credere quel che vuole.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Marzo 2018)

Ma qualche mese fa scrivevano che il signor LI non aveva aziende, adesso ha aziende che falliscono? 
Tra un mese avrà “Aziende che non crescono molto velocemente”


----------



## Garrincha (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo però alle solite: anche ammettendo che il famoso patrimonio occulto di Li sia altrove (e mi pare sempre più folle crederlo) o che ci sia qualcuno alle sue spalle (ancora più folle), la Jie Ande era stata dichiarata e portata nelle carte da lui stesso come la holding personale e collegata alla sua percentuale nella Zhuhai Zhongfu.
> 
> Il fatto che vi fossero prestanomi non vuol dire niente, perché in tal senso allora Li non esisterebbe del tutto visto che lavora e possiede (se possiede) esclusivamente schermato.
> 
> ...



Se Li fosse visto chiedere l'elemosina davanti al duomo di Milano ancora lo farebbe con dietro Haixia e Huarong


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Questa vicenda la vivo in maniera tranquilla: o Li ha le spalle coperte e puo' permettersi di gestire una societa' come il Milan o nella piu' brutta delle ipotesi passiamo ad Elliott che ci rivende a chi ha la grana.

Quello che si deve preoccupare della situazione e' al limite Li, non il Milan.


----------



## sacchino (21 Marzo 2018)

Il fatto che Yonghong Li possa essere un pezzente non c'è niente di male, è chi gli ha venduto il Milan dicendo che finiva in mani sicure che dovrebbe essere pestato a sangue.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...










Qui c'è l'articolo


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

Mi sa che arriverà un altro comunicato


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Yonghong Li possa essere un pezzente non c'è niente di male, è chi gli ha venduto il Milan dicendo che finiva in mani sicure che dovrebbe essere pestato a sangue.



Il Milan, se ancora non si è capito, è in una botte di ferro. Onestamente mi sono stufato di sentire ancora nostri tifosi che pensano al fallimento.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Marzo 2018)

Il problema di questi articoli è che tentano di insinuare nella visione comune del lettore medio che bancarotta di Li = fallimento Milan. Per assurdo se Li dovesse rivelarsi un mezzo poveraccio non in grado di far fronte alle spese della società noi saremmo stati comunque dei miracolati.

Berlusconi voleva vendere ad una cifra folle e nessuno mai di credibile avrebbe valutato il Milan secondo quella valutazione fatta dal nano. Li non si sa come ha accettato la cifra e le richieste folli e ha fatto anche un mercato super ricco. Ora se dovesse sparire dalla circolazione la cifra per cui il Milan andrebbe via è decisamente ghiotta per tantissimi. Cosa che con Berlusconi non sarebbe mai accaduta. 

Banca rotta di Li non è assolutamente legata al fallimento del Milan. Nella situazione in cui siamo Li non può neanche scomporre gli asset societari per ripagarsi i debiti, perchè da contratto con Elliot non può farlo. Quindi di cosa avete paura?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il problema di questi articoli è che tentano di insinuare nella visione comune del lettore medio che bancarotta di Li = fallimento Milan. Per assurdo se Li dovesse rivelarsi un mezzo poveraccio non in grado di far fronte alle spese della società noi saremmo stati comunque dei miracolati.
> 
> Berlusconi voleva vendere ad una cifra folle e nessuno mai di credibile avrebbe valutato il Milan secondo quella valutazione fatta dal nano. Li non si sa come ha accettato la cifra e le richieste folli e ha fatto anche un mercato super ricco. Ora se dovesse sparire dalla circolazione la cifra per cui il Milan andrebbe via è decisamente ghiotta per tantissimi. Cosa che con Berlusconi non sarebbe mai accaduta.
> 
> Banca rotta di Li non è assolutamente legata al fallimento del Milan. Nella situazione in cui siamo Li non può neanche scomporre gli asset societari per ripagarsi i debiti, perchè da contratto con Elliot non può farlo. Quindi di cosa avete paura?



ma chi ha paura? 
Comunque la domanda che ti sei posto è corretta, chi poteva pagare il Milan così tanto? nessuno oppure chi aveva interessi nel farlo. Semplice. 
Il mercato ricco non è stato fatto da Li. Ma perché c'è ancora gente che ci crede?


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...



la stampa cinese smentisce, Li (e ci mancherebbe altro) smentisce, soprattutto la Zhuhai Zhongfu smentisce di avere a che fare con Li.
e la Gabanelli fa un articolo intero sulla questione, salvo poi nella chiosa finale dire "può anche darsi che il soggetto sia un altro e non Li"...
imbarazzante...


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Siamo però alle solite: anche ammettendo che il famoso patrimonio occulto di Li sia altrove (e mi pare sempre più folle crederlo) o che ci sia qualcuno alle sue spalle (ancora più folle), la Jie Ande era stata dichiarata e portata nelle carte da lui stesso come la holding personale e collegata alla sua percentuale nella Zhuhai Zhongfu.
> 
> Il fatto che vi fossero prestanomi non vuol dire niente, perché in tal senso allora Li non esisterebbe del tutto visto che lavora e possiede (se possiede) esclusivamente schermato.
> 
> ...



discorso condivisibile e ragionevole...

purtroppo bisogna ammettere che le sparate Berlusconiane pre-closing sono tutte false, e che la situazione attuale vede un personaggio che non si sa che progetti abbia per portare a termine positivamente la faccenda...

poi, oh... io in caso di notizie negative chiaramente do la colpa a chi ha sbagliato piano industriale e altro, ma non cambio di una virgola la considerazione del giornalismo italiano: in due anni le hanno sbagliate quasi tutte, hanno solo la fortuna che l'attuale incertezza sulle sorti di Li non è cambiata, con Elliott alle spalle.
Ma per i giornali la situazione doveva essere ben altra...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> la stampa cinese smentisce, Li (e ci mancherebbe altro) smentisce, soprattutto la Zhuhai Zhongfu smentisce di avere a che fare con Li.
> e la Gabanelli fa un articolo intero sulla questione, salvo poi nella chiosa finale dire "può anche darsi che il soggetto sia un altro e non Li"...
> imbarazzante...



non è così. La stampa cinese non smentisce nulla, ti prego, sei una persona ragionevole, lascia perdere twitter. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, si smentisce e non la stampa ma il legale della società Zhuhai Zhongfu il legame con Li. La Jie non c'entra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi ha paura?
> Comunque la domanda che ti sei posto è corretta, chi poteva pagare il Milan così tanto? nessuno oppure chi aveva interessi nel farlo. Semplice.
> Il mercato ricco non è stato fatto da Li. Ma perché c'è ancora gente che ci crede?



come chi ha paura, se ti fai un giro su social e anche qualche utente di questo forum sta notizia pare una catastrofe. Io dormo tranquillo. Ho solo paura che una nuova cessione possa portare dei rallentamenti nel progetto tecnico e dobbiamo attendere ancora per vedere dei risultati degni di questo nome.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è così. La stampa cinese non smentisce nulla, ti prego, sei una persona ragionevole, lascia perdere twitter. Se vogliamo dirla tutta, si smentisce e non la stampa ma il legale della società Zhuhai Zhongfu il legame con Li. La Jie non c'entra.



la Jie Ande possiede l'11,4% della Zhuhai Zhongfu, e dai bilanci non è di proprietà di Yonghong Li.
Zhuhai Zhongfu sostiene che il proprietario non sia Li. La Gabanelli il contrario.
ad oggi i fatti danno ragione alla società cinese.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Marzo 2018)

E' assordante però, di nuovo, la voce della dirigenza Milan. Queste sono notizie a cui non si può rimanere immobili.

Comunque, penso una cosa da profano. Se dovessimo nuovamente cambiare proprietà, c'è lo spazio per richiedere nuovamente un VA?


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

Immagino che nello scenario peggiore, quello in cui Elliott non dovesse trovare acquirenti, venda i prezzi pregiati per iniziare a rientrare dal prestito e vi dobbiate dare una ridimensionata, ma chi crede nel fallimento è completamente fuori strada, perché in caso di fallimento a rimetterci sarebbe Elliott stessa e per 300 milioni, mica bruscolini. Non pare intenzionata a farlo - giustamente.



Schism75 ha scritto:


> E' assordante però, di nuovo, la voce della dirigenza Milan. Queste sono notizie a cui non si può rimanere immobili.
> 
> Comunque, penso una cosa da profano. Se dovessimo nuovamente cambiare proprietà, c'è lo spazio per richiedere nuovamente un VA?



Teoricamente no, per il semplice fatto che dal prossimo anno finirete sotto Settlement Agreement. Stessa cosa capitata a noi quando arrivò Suning: eravamo già sotto SA, quindi il VA non poteva essere richiesto.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Immagino che nello scenario peggiore, quello in cui Elliott non dovesse trovare acquirenti, venda i prezzi pregiati per iniziare a rientrare dal prestito e vi dobbiate dare una ridimensionata, ma chi crede nel fallimento è completamente fuori strada, perché in caso di fallimento a rimetterci sarebbe Elliott stessa e per 300 milioni, mica bruscolini. Non pare intenzionata a farlo - giustamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Teoricamente no, per il semplice fatto che dal prossimo anno finirete sotto Seattlement Agreement. Stessa cosa capitata a noi quando arrivò Suning: eravamo già sotto SA, quindi il VA non poteva essere richiesto.



Però se dovesse mai cambiare prima dell'appuntamento UEFA per l'SA? Lo scenario potrebbe essere diverso? 

Ripeto chiedo da profano completo.


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però se dovesse mai cambiare prima dell'appuntamento UEFA per l'SA? Lo scenario potrebbe essere diverso?
> 
> Ripeto chiedo da profano completo.



Questo non lo so, non vorrei ci sia un buco nel regolamento. Però non penso, perché la UEFA, ora che siete rientrati in Europa, vi sta già monitorando. Poi boh, tutto può essere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...



*L'agenzia Reuters ha contattato il Milan per un chiarimento sulla questione, ma la società rossonera per ora ha scelto di non commentare le notizie in via ufficiale.*


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però se dovesse mai cambiare prima dell'appuntamento UEFA per l'SA? Lo scenario potrebbe essere diverso?
> 
> Ripeto chiedo da profano completo.



non credo sia possibile prima dell'incontro ormai.
Elliott può rivendicare l'inadempienza solo ad ottobre. prima soltanto se non rispetta gli accordi sugli aumenti di capitale, ma finora li ha sempre rispettati, e da come si dice l'ultimo è già sotto controllo, probabilmente con Elliott stessa a provvedere...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia Reuters ha contattato il Milan per un chiarimento sulla questione, ma la società rossonera per ora ha scelto di non commentare le notizie in via ufficiale.*



Secondo me male.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Immagino che nello scenario peggiore, quello in cui Elliott non dovesse trovare acquirenti, venda i prezzi pregiati per iniziare a rientrare dal prestito e vi dobbiate dare una ridimensionata, ma chi crede nel fallimento è completamente fuori strada, perché in caso di fallimento a rimetterci sarebbe Elliott stessa e per 300 milioni, mica bruscolini. Non pare intenzionata a farlo - giustamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Teoricamente no, per il semplice fatto che dal prossimo anno finirete sotto Seattlement Agreement. Stessa cosa capitata a noi quando arrivò Suning: eravamo già sotto SA, quindi il VA non poteva essere richiesto.



o ma su interfags continuate a bannare chi non è interista???


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> la Jie Ande possiede l'11,4% della Zhuhai Zhongfu, e dai bilanci non è di proprietà di Yonghong Li.
> Zhuhai Zhongfu sostiene che il proprietario non sia Li. La Gabanelli il contrario.
> ad oggi i fatti danno ragione alla società cinese.



Ancora. Leggi meglio l'articolo. Riguardo la Jie Ande non ha smentito nulla, è la ZZ che ha smentito legami con Li. In ogni caso il problema del fallimento delle sue aziende ci interessa poco. Il vero spunto è che Elliott darà 35 mln per poter far fronte alle spese di gestione. Spero non sia necessario spiegare cosa vuol dire.


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

Vendere i pezzi pregiati.... si okay.


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> o ma su interfags continuate a bannare chi non è interista???



Mah, non che io sappia, ci sono diversi ospiti milanisti e juventini. Si bannano i troll, che è diverso.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora. Leggi meglio l'articolo. Riguardo la Jie Ande non ha smentito nulla, è la ZZ che ha smentito legami con Li. In ogni caso il problema del fallimento delle sue aziende ci interessa poco. Il vero spunto è che Elliott darà 35 mln per poter far fronte alle spese di gestione. Spero non sia necessario spiegare cosa vuol dire.



la Jie Ande è fallita, e nessuno sta dicendo il contrario.
la Jie Ande era proprietaria di una % della ZZ, e la ZZ ha detto che non hanno nulla a che spartire con Li, che nell'organigramma e nella società Jie Ande non appare in nessun atto.
questo è il punto su cui invece la Gabanelli dice altro, chiosando poi che è possibile che in effetti Li non c'entra.

i 35 milioni di aumento di capitale si faranno quando sarà necessario, dalle parole di Fassone credo a breve, e scopriremo molto del futuro societario: se sarà prestito, credo Li abbia poche probabilità di essere proprietario dopo ottobre, ed Elliott salverà la posizione del Milan con un ulteriore prestito, così da arrivare all'asta e recuperare i soldi, e Li limitare le perdite. Li ha dalla sua soltanto il rifinanziamento tramite ML prima dell'aumento di capitale.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia Reuters ha contattato il Milan per un chiarimento sulla questione, ma la società rossonera per ora ha scelto di non commentare le notizie in via ufficiale.*


Ricordiamo che per una semplice battuta di Pallotta Fassone organizzò in mezz'ora un video in auto pur di rispondere punto su punto ad ogni accusa. Ora diversi media, sportivi e non, parlano esplicitamente di fallimento delle società del proprietario del club, di passaggio di mano, di Eliott che fornisce i soldi per la gestione ordinaria e la società preferisce non commentare? A me sembra evidente che qualcosa sotto ci sia ma ammetto di essere influenzato dalla stampa. Se guardo ai fatti concreti, mi rendo conto che dubitare di Li è folle. Ha solo ritardato di 6 mesi il closing e si è fatto "prestare" 500 milioni sui 720 necessari per acquistare il Milan, per cui è davvero assurdo avanzare dubbi su un'operazione M&A così limpida, trasparente e chiara. E meno male che non ci ha comprato un magnate, un imprenditore riconoscibile e magari pure rispettato. Sarebbe stato troppo anni 90' mentre noi dobbiamo guardare al futuro, alla modernità.


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Vendere i pezzi pregiati.... si okay.



Mi pare di aver scritto chiaramente "nello scenario peggiore". Poi magari, invece, arriva qualche facoltoso che vede il Milan a basso prezzo in vendita e vi compra.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> la Jie Ande è fallita, e nessuno sta dicendo il contrario.
> la Jie Ande era proprietaria di una % della ZZ, e la ZZ ha detto che non hanno nulla a che spartire con Li, che nell'organigramma e nella società Jie Ande non appare in nessun atto.
> questo è il punto su cui invece la Gabanelli dice altro, chiosando poi che è possibile che in effetti Li non c'entra.
> 
> i 35 milioni di aumento di capitale si faranno quando sarà necessario, dalle parole di Fassone credo a breve, e scopriremo molto del futuro societario: se sarà prestito, credo Li abbia poche probabilità di essere proprietario dopo ottobre, ed Elliott salverà la posizione del Milan con un ulteriore prestito, così da arrivare all'asta e recuperare i soldi, e Li limitare le perdite. Li ha dalla sua soltanto il rifinanziamento tramite ML prima dell'aumento di capitale.



Sulla questione Elliott, io ho qualche perplessità. Ho come l'impressione che non sia come la raccontano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Immagino che nello scenario peggiore, quello in cui Elliott non dovesse trovare acquirenti, venda i prezzi pregiati per iniziare a rientrare dal prestito e vi dobbiate dare una ridimensionata, ma chi crede nel fallimento è completamente fuori strada, perché in caso di fallimento a rimetterci sarebbe Elliott stessa e per 300 milioni, mica bruscolini. Non pare intenzionata a farlo - giustamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Teoricamente no, per il semplice fatto che dal prossimo anno finirete sotto Seattlement Agreement. Stessa cosa capitata a noi quando arrivò Suning: eravamo già sotto SA, quindi il VA non poteva essere richiesto.



La ridimensionata era già sicura in ogni caso, sia perché saremo sotto SA sia perché siamo stati così intelligenti da sperperare tutto il budget di 240 milioni in una sola sessione di mercato. Infatti già da tempo circolano solo nomi a parametro zero. Il fallimento ovviamente non è mai stato un rischio reale, lo tirano fuori come scudo solo i complottisti a ogni costo ma nemmeno il più pessimista dei tifosi l'ha mai paventato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Immagino che nello scenario peggiore, quello in cui Elliott non dovesse trovare acquirenti, venda i prezzi pregiati per iniziare a rientrare dal prestito e vi dobbiate dare una ridimensionata, ma chi crede nel fallimento è completamente fuori strada, perché in caso di fallimento a rimetterci sarebbe Elliott stessa e per 300 milioni, mica bruscolini. Non pare intenzionata a farlo - giustamente.



Vendere i prezzi migliori non significa per Elliot recuperare i soldi. I soldi delle cessioni vanno alla società AC Milan e al bilancio, se domani si vende Donnarumma i soldi non vanno ovviamente a Yonghong Li, non è così che funziona una società. 

Elliot non ha nessun interesse a smobilitare gli asset maggiori del Milan (che sono i giocatori) per svaluare le azioni che ha in pegno e rivenderlo ad una cifra di cui non può farsi nulla.

Elliot è felice che nel Milan ci siano i Donnarumma, i Bonucci, i Suso perchè il valore della società è maggiore.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La ridimensionata era già sicura in ogni caso, sia perché saremo sotto SA sia perché siamo stati così intelligenti da sperperare tutto il budget di 240 milioni in una sola sessione di mercato. Infatti già da tempo circolano solo nomi a parametro zero. Il fallimento ovviamente non è mai stato un rischio reale, lo tirano fuori come scudo solo i complottisti a ogni costo ma nemmeno il più pessimista dei tifosi l'ha mai paventato.



veramente la dirigenza è stata più intelligente di quanto scrivi, dato che 160 di quei 240 milioni li ha registrati nel bilancio gennaio-giugno 2017 che verrà sanzionato e non sarà a regime SA.
hanno fatto un mercato intelligente: tutte le squadre che rispettano il SA (vedi Roma e Inter) riescono a sostenere tranquillamente acquisti per diverse decine di milioni annui, anche senza coppe come sta succedendo.
non vedo come il Milan, che già di suo ha un fatturato maggiore della Roma, con l'EL e le cessioni già fatte, non possa sostenere un mercato da 80 milioni, che si possono ammortare senza problemi...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vendere i prezzi migliori non significa per Elliot recuperare i soldi. I soldi delle cessioni vanno alla società AC Milan e al bilancio, se domani si vende Donnarumma i soldi non vanno ovviamente a Yonghong Li, non è così che funziona una società.
> 
> Elliot non ha nessun interesse a smobilitare gli asset maggiori del Milan (che sono i giocatori) per svaluare le azioni che ha in pegno e rivenderlo ad una cifra di cui non può farsi nulla.
> 
> Elliot è felice che nel Milan ci siano i Donnarumma, i Bonucci, i Suso perchè il valore della società è maggiore.



corretto.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sulla questione Elliott, io ho qualche perplessità. Ho come l'impressione che non sia come la raccontano.



si, ma non possiamo fare sempre così.
Li non è come lo raccontano. E va bene, ci sta.
Scaroni non è come lo raccontano. E posso pure capirlo.
Lu Bo non è come lo raccontano. E non capisco come possa essere.
Elliott non è come lo raccontano. E anche in questo caso, con decine di fatti provabili, non vedo cosa possa avere di diverso dalle cose che vengono scritte.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> si, ma non possiamo fare sempre così.
> Li non è come lo raccontano. E va bene, ci sta.
> Scaroni non è come lo raccontano. E posso pure capirlo.
> Lu Bo non è come lo raccontano. E non capisco come possa essere.
> Elliott non è come lo raccontano. E anche in questo caso, con decine di fatti provabili, non vedo cosa possa avere di diverso dalle cose che vengono scritte.



tu le hai lette? io ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo attento alla situazione lussemburghese.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Mah, non che io sappia, ci sono diversi ospiti milanisti e juventini. Si bannano i troll, che è diverso.



che io sappia fate fuori tutti e non lasciate parlare nessuno e non permettete nemmeno una tag ospiti al contrario di noi, cmq benvenuto.


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vendere i prezzi migliori non significa per Elliot recuperare i soldi. I soldi delle cessioni vanno alla società AC Milan e al bilancio, se domani si vende Donnarumma i soldi non vanno ovviamente a Yonghong Li, non è così che funziona una società.
> 
> Elliot non ha nessun interesse a smobilitare gli asset maggiori del Milan (che sono i giocatori) per svaluare le azioni che ha in pegno e rivenderlo ad una cifra di cui non può farsi nulla.
> 
> Elliot è felice che nel Milan ci siano i Donnarumma, i Bonucci, i Suso perchè il valore della società è maggiore.



Da scolpire nella pietra. Spiace solo che questo giornalismo spiccio abbia cosi tanta rilevanza nei confronti dei tifosi nel Milan. Capisco in qualche pirla interista simil Mastrangelo... ma dei nostri proprio non capisco e ripeto, giornalista terrorista.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tu le hai lette? io ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo attento alla situazione lussemburghese.



aggiungo, che Elliott avrebbe servito sul vassoio d'argento la possibilità di mandare a casa Li e mettere all'asta il Milan non concedendo un ulteriore finanziamento di 35 mln per completare gli aumenti di capitale. Per questo dico, sicuri che siano prestiti? oppure è una forma di schermo? io non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco. Poi vedi anche la situazione delle società lussemburghesi e due domande te le fai.
[MENTION=248]DrHouse[/MENTION]


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tu le hai lette? io ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo attento alla situazione lussemburghese.



che cosa devo leggere?
fai meno il misterioso, e ogni tanto invece di fare il dietrologo complottista, prova a comprovare il tuo punto di vista con cose concrete, perchè senza faccio fatica a discutere.

perdonami se alzo il tono.
ma cerco sempre di argomentare con ciò che viene messo a disposizione, da utenti, giornali, dirigenti, ecc...
quindi quando si discute c'è bisogno della maggior chiarezza possibile da parte di tutti.
capisco chi commenta premettendo di essere ignorante in merito (e anche io posso esserlo in molte cose), ma chi invece dice che le cose non sono come le stanno facendo passare, gradirei argomentasse con fatti concreti.
tutto qui.


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> che io sappia fate fuori tutti e non lasciate parlare nessuno e non permettete nemmeno una tag ospiti al contrario di noi, cmq benvenuto.



Grazie, in realtà sono qui dall'estate scorsa anche se ho scritto molto poco.

Per il resto, so che se uno si fa identificare come ospite da noi non ci sono problemi, è quando ci si maschera da finti interisti che si viene bannati. Ad ogni modo, pinuz, che da quel che so scrive anche qui sotto altro nome, ha un suo avatar milanista, ad esempio, è sufficiente quello per farsi identificare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> veramente la dirigenza è stata più intelligente di quanto scrivi, dato che 160 di quei 240 milioni li ha registrati nel bilancio gennaio-giugno 2017 che verrà sanzionato e non sarà a regime SA.
> hanno fatto un mercato intelligente: tutte le squadre che rispettano il SA (vedi Roma e Inter) riescono a sostenere tranquillamente acquisti per diverse decine di milioni annui, anche senza coppe come sta succedendo.
> non vedo come il Milan, che già di suo ha un fatturato maggiore della Roma, con l'EL e le cessioni già fatte, non possa sostenere un mercato da 80 milioni, che si possono ammortare senza problemi...



Li avranno anche registrati per gennaio-giugno 2017 ma di fatto li hanno destinati ad un'unica sessione di mercato. Un mercato da 80 milioni lo faremo cedendo Donnarumma e Suso, oppure Donnarumma più qualche altro scarto, in altro modo non è sostenibile.


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Li avranno anche registrati per gennaio-giugno 2017 ma di fatto li hanno destinati ad un'unica sessione di mercato. Un mercato da 80 milioni lo faremo cedendo Donnarumma e Suso, oppure Donnarumma più qualche altro scarto, in altro modo non è sostenibile.



Fassone è stato chiaro e mi attengo a quello. Il resto sono chiacchiere equivalenti a tutte quelle chiacchiere sui giornali sbugiardate sin dal giorno uno


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che cosa devo leggere?
> fai meno il misterioso, e ogni tanto invece di fare il dietrologo complottista, prova a comprovare il tuo punto di vista con cose concrete, perchè senza faccio fatica a discutere.
> 
> perdonami se alzo il tono.
> ...



Eliott è a tutti gli effetti un socio della Holding, vai a rileggere quello postato da Re dell'est. Eppure lo avevi commentato quel topic se non ricordo male.
Io sarò dietrologo complottista(sigh ancora siamo a queste cose ma va bene), ma tu mi deludi per come ti fai perculare dai cinesi e tutto il resto. Ma come ho scritto prima, ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Li avranno anche registrati per gennaio-giugno 2017 ma di fatto li hanno destinati ad un'unica sessione di mercato. Un mercato da 80 milioni lo faremo cedendo Donnarumma e Suso, oppure Donnarumma più qualche altro scarto, in altro modo non è sostenibile.



li hanno destinati nella sessione unica perchè prevedevano il VA, e quindi che quest'anno era l'unico libero da vincoli, e prevedevano così che nei 3 anni successivi potevano spendere il necessario per correggere e migliorare.
fortunatamente si sono cautelati facendo mercato entro il 30 giugno, così che a VA rifiutato, non si sono trovati con tutto il mercato a carico di un bilancio a regime SA.
se i 240 milioni li avessero distribuiti in più sessioni avresti perso la possibilità di spendere nell'anno franco, e comunque avresti avuto una squadra meno forte, che non avrebbe potuto mirare a obiettivi superiori, per aumentare il fatturato coi risultati sportivi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Mah, non che io sappia, ci sono diversi ospiti milanisti e juventini. Si bannano i troll, che è diverso.





Devil man ha scritto:


> che io sappia fate fuori tutti e non lasciate parlare nessuno e non permettete nemmeno una tag ospiti al contrario di noi, cmq benvenuto.



Confermo, mi sono iscritto per un paio di settimane, ho dichiarato subito la mia fede milanista e sono sempre rimasto esclusivamente nella sezione in cui parlavano di Milan, sono stato definitivamente bannato per aver scritto che Barbosa era un bidone quanto Bacca 

PS ovviamente Barbosa è più bidone di Bacca, ma volevo essere diplomatico


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che cosa devo leggere?
> fai meno il misterioso, e ogni tanto invece di fare il dietrologo complottista, prova a comprovare il tuo punto di vista con cose concrete, perchè senza faccio fatica a discutere.
> 
> perdonami se alzo il tono.
> ...



vuoi prove vuoi parlare di cose concrete??
Bene dai cominciamo.
Sai che è stato cambiato lo statuto della società no? adesso secondo te come spieghi che è stato cambiato l'articolo che permette adesso di essere presidente del Milan anche a chi non è proprietario effettivo della società. Tu come spieghi questo passaggio? dai sono curioso.


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eliott è a tutti gli effetti un socio della Holding, vai a rileggere quello postato da Re dell'est. Eppure lo avevi commentato quel topic se non ricordo male.
> Io sarò dietrologo complottista(sigh ancora siamo a queste cose ma va bene), ma tu mi deludi per come ti fai perculare dai cinesi e tutto il resto. Ma come ho scritto prima, ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.



Fino ad ora è stato sbugiardato qualsiasi cosa, dal presunto mercato da 10 milioni, al fallimento, agli aumenti di capitale. Non vedo perché da oggi dovrei credere a questi soggetti. Tu sei liberissimo di farlo, lo fa anche Ruiu per dire e ha preso più pisellate lui che la Henger. Sono punti di vista.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora è stato sbugiardato qualsiasi cosa, dal presunto mercato da 10 milioni, al fallimento, agli aumenti di capitale. Non vedo perché da oggi dovrei credere a questi soggetti. Tu sei liberissimo di farlo, lo fa anche Ruiu per dire e ha preso più pisellate lui che la Henger. Sono punti di vista.



Io non ho mai creduto al mercato dei 10 mln, anzi sostenevo fin dall'inizio che non era logico. Non ho mai sostenuto fallimento. Stai sbagliando persona.


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Confermo, mi sono iscritto per un paio di settimane, ho dichiarato subito la mia fede milanista e sono sempre rimasto esclusivamente nella sezione in cui parlavano di Milan, sono stato definitivamente bannato per aver scritto che Barbosa era un bidone quanto Bacca
> 
> PS ovviamente Barbosa è molto più bidone di Bacca, ma volevo essere diplomatico



Gli insulti ai tesserati sul nostro forum non sono tollerati da regolamento, credo sia per quello. Ciò detto, penso tu non sia andato molto lontano dalla verità.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Grazie, in realtà sono qui dall'estate scorsa anche se ho scritto molto poco.
> 
> Per il resto, so che se uno si fa identificare come ospite da noi non ci sono problemi, è quando ci si maschera da finti interisti che si viene bannati. Ad ogni modo, pinuz, che da quel che so scrive anche qui sotto altro nome, ha un suo avatar milanista, ad esempio, è sufficiente quello per farsi identificare.



Io ero uno di quelli che scriveva insieme a Pinuz quando ho criticato che anche voi avete un debito di 600M di euro riportando l'articolo del sole 24 sono stato bannato instant  ovviamente senza offendere nessuno e avevo più messaggi di te su interfags. ( anche io mi sono dichiarato subito )


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai creduto al mercato dei 10 mln, anzi sostenevo fin dall'inizio che non era logico. Non ho mai sostenuto fallimento. Stai sbagliando persona.



Il mio discorso è generale. Comunque sia mi meraviglio come tu allora dal nulla possa credere a certi soggetti.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eliott è a tutti gli effetti un socio della Holding, vai a rileggere quello postato da Re dell'est. Eppure lo avevi commentato quel topic se non ricordo male.
> Io sarò dietrologo complottista(sigh ancora siamo a queste cose ma va bene), ma tu mi deludi per come ti fai perculare dai cinesi e tutto il resto. Ma come ho scritto prima, ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.



io non mi faccio perculare da nulla.

io commento le notizie.
Elliott è un fondo americano, la società lussemburghese è la Rossoneri Luxembourg.
Elliott, in caso di inadempienza di Li, può rifarsi del debito seguendo l'iter lussembrughese, che prevede la messa in asta della RL.
che la RL sia, o possa essere, uno schermo nessuno lo ha negato.
che Li possa essere un prestanome di B per il rientro di capitali è una opinione che posso rispettare, a patto che si portino argomentazioni valide, e non i soldi arrivati off shore (dove li hanno tutti i ricchi, e dove nessuno può stabilire di chi siano).
che Elliott sia schermo di B posso accettarlo solo tramite argomentazioni ferree, e che però debbano collimare con tutto il resto: con la normativa lussemurghese sulla messa in asta della RL, sul fatto che Li (l'altro prestanome di B) stia cercando altri finanziatori (ML, Highbridge): che facciamo, anche loro prestanome di B? e se rifinanzia lo IOR? Papa Francesco prestanome di B?
questo dico.

io commento quello che vedo, e francamente uno scenario che preveda Li come schermo per un rientro di capitali di B lo vedo impossibile, per decine di motivi.
e con questo non sto dicendo che Li sia straricco, che sia tutto sotto controllo, che dietro c'è la Cina, il Giappone e l'India...


----------



## Garrincha (21 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però se dovesse mai cambiare prima dell'appuntamento UEFA per l'SA? Lo scenario potrebbe essere diverso?
> 
> Ripeto chiedo da profano completo.



Credo sia troppo tardi, se non ricordo male doveva cambiare di proprietà entro ottobre per averne diritto, adesso come per Pallotta con la Roma chi acquista trova una società sotto SA perché la procedura è avviata


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> *Gli insulti ai tesserati sul nostro forum non sono tollerati da regolamento*, credo sia per quello. Ciò detto, penso tu non sia andato molto lontano dalla verità.



Personalmente credo che questa sia una buona regola, che andrebbe applicata anche qui, 
ma dai un ban definitivo? capivo un richiamo...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che questa sia una buona regola, che andrebbe applicata anche qui,
> ma dai un ban definitivo? capivo un richiamo...



Se non si può nemmeno esprimere un parere tecnico su un calciatore allora che si parla a fare di calcio?
Posso capire non siano accettate le critiche personali ma come si fa a proibire a un tifoso di definire scarso un giocatore?


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che questa sia una buona regola, che andrebbe applicata anche qui,
> ma dai un ban definitivo? capivo un richiamo...



Mah io non so che dire, lì dentro non ho poteri. Anch'io avrei ammonito, ma appunto, se il regolamento dice quello... tu nel momento in cui ti iscrivi lo accetti e accetti anche le eventuali sanzioni. Detto ciò, siamo OT.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non si può nemmeno esprimere un parere tecnico su un calciatore allora che si parla a fare di calcio?
> Posso capire non siano accettate le critiche personali ma come si fa a proibire a un tifoso di definire scarso un giocatore?



Si può fare, ma un conto è sostenere con argomenti tecnici, un altro dire semplicemente che è un bidone. C'è gente che ritiene inadeguato Icardi, per dire, non per questo però è bannato o non se ne parla. Detto ciò, ripeto, siamo OT.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che questa sia una buona regola, che andrebbe applicata anche qui,
> ma dai un ban definitivo? capivo un richiamo...



li hanno un tizio che si chiama "Il giardiniere" che appena qualcuno urla al ban arriva e perma banna


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io non mi faccio perculare da nulla.
> 
> io commento le notizie.
> Elliott è un fondo americano, la società lussemburghese è la Rossoneri Luxembourg.
> ...



i motivi li ho spiegati sempre! a partire dal prezzo di vendita senza nessun senso logico, considerato parametri come pfn, debiti ecc ecc, guarda caso prezzo perfetto per evitare minusvalenza a Fininvest e permettere addirittura plusvalenza, passando per la farsa Bee (ci ha provato prima con lui e sappiamo tutti com'è andata, situazione Segat ecc )le famose cordate di investitori misteriosi, improvvisamente scomparsi e si firma con un tizio sconosciuto a tutto il mondo finanziario, che con un patrimonio sconosciuto (si spera di circa 300/500 mln) sia riuscito a prendere il Milan e avere Elliott come paracadute finanziario., il famoso governo cinese, società parastatali e caxxate varie, disclousure dei soci previsto per aprile mai fatto, Continuando per le società offshore a sede BVI, guarda caso stessa sede dove risiedono 21, VENTUNO, società offshore legate a Fininvest, continuando per i cambiamenti dello statuto ec. Infine un'ultima cosa e dopo di che evito di continuare questa discussione perchè sta diventando stucchevole, si è riuscito a sapere se la cessione del Milan è stata fatta per girata di azioni o no? a questa domanda non so rispondere, ma se tu lo sai sarebbe molto interessante.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> li hanno destinati nella sessione unica perchè prevedevano il VA, e quindi che quest'anno era l'unico libero da vincoli, e prevedevano così che nei 3 anni successivi potevano spendere il necessario per correggere e migliorare.
> fortunatamente si sono cautelati facendo mercato entro il 30 giugno, così che a VA rifiutato, non si sono trovati con tutto il mercato a carico di un bilancio a regime SA.
> se i 240 milioni li avessero distribuiti in più sessioni avresti perso la possibilità di spendere nell'anno franco, e comunque avresti avuto una squadra meno forte, che non avrebbe potuto mirare a obiettivi superiori, per aumentare il fatturato coi risultati sportivi



Esattamente, hai illustrato benissimo la motivazione. Appunto per questo penso che sia stato un errore dare troppo per scontato il VA, un mercato meno spendaccione ci avrebbe permesso di avere più argomenti per ammetterci al VA in sede UEFA. Sulla forza della squadra aumentata di molto o poco o per niente poi ci sarebbe da discutere, ma questo non è terreno di Fassone. In ogni caso facendo delle cessioni importanti, avremmo ancora spazio di manovra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2018)

Bob Garde ha scritto:


> Grazie, in realtà sono qui dall'estate scorsa anche se ho scritto molto poco.
> 
> Per il resto, so che se uno si fa identificare come ospite da noi non ci sono problemi, è quando ci si maschera da finti interisti che si viene bannati. Ad ogni modo, pinuz, che da quel che so scrive anche qui sotto altro nome, ha un suo avatar milanista, ad esempio, è sufficiente quello per farsi identificare.



Cioè arrivi , neanche ti presenti e vieni qui a pontificare su questo Thread come depositario della verità ? 

Godi vero ? tienito stretto perchè tra poco torniamo a umiliarvi come fatto negli ultimi 30 anni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...




*Restate on topic. 

Basta.*


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i motivi li ho spiegati sempre! a partire dal prezzo di vendita senza nessun senso logico, considerato parametri come pfn, debiti ecc ecc, guarda caso prezzo perfetto per evitare minusvalenza a Fininvest e permettere addirittura plusvalenza, passando per la farsa Bee (ci ha provato prima con lui e sappiamo tutti com'è andata, situazione Segat ecc )le famose cordate di investitori misteriosi, improvvisamente scomparsi e si firma con un tizio sconosciuto a tutto il mondo finanziario, che con un patrimonio sconosciuto (si spera di circa 300/500 mln) sia riuscito a prendere il Milan e avere Elliott come paracadute finanziario., il famoso governo cinese, società parastatali e caxxate varie, disclousure dei soci previsto per aprile mai fatto, Continuando per le società offshore a sede BVI, guarda caso stessa sede dove risiedono 21, VENTUNO, società offshore legate a Fininvest, continuando per i cambiamenti dello statuto ec. Infine un'ultima cosa e dopo di che evito di continuare questa discussione perchè sta diventando stucchevole, si è riuscito a sapere se la cessione del Milan è stata fatta per girata di azioni o no? a questa domanda non so rispondere, ma se tu lo sai sarebbe molto interessante.



quindi Li è il prestanome di B perchè prima ci sono state altre trattative fasulle (peraltro con quotazioni diverse e fantascientifiche)?
il prezzo di vendita lo fa Fininvest, e ovviamente lo fa per evitare minusvalenze. Come il Milan con Bacca, Gomez e Bertolacci, che valgono meno di quanto vogliano ricavarci.
alle BVI hanno sede tante società off shore, mica campano solo con Berlusconi e Fininvest.
lo statuto cambiato? magari è cambiata la composizione di chi ha preso il Milan tramite Li, o in accordo con esso.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia Reuters ha contattato il Milan per un chiarimento sulla questione, ma la società rossonera per ora ha scelto di non commentare le notizie in via ufficiale.*



.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Marzo 2018)

Pensare a Li come prestanome di Berlusconi è follia.

Io sono convinto che dietro questa follia ci sia una scommessa rischiosa ma dai presupposti solidi.
E non ha niente a che fare con B.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Restate on topic.
> 
> Basta.*



.


----------



## Bob Garde (21 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> quindi Li è il prestanome di B perchè prima ci sono state altre trattative fasulle (peraltro con quotazioni diverse e fantascientifiche)?
> il prezzo di vendita lo fa Fininvest, e ovviamente lo fa per evitare minusvalenze. Come il Milan con Bacca, Gomez e Bertolacci, che valgono meno di quanto vogliano ricavarci.
> alle BVI hanno sede tante società off shore, mica campano solo con Berlusconi e Fininvest.
> lo statuto cambiato? magari è cambiata la composizione di chi ha preso il Milan tramite Li, o in accordo con esso.



e va bene che ti posso dire, come vedi non ti va bene nulla e non rispondi nel merito  ma se Li non è solo e dietro di lui c'è gente con la grana, non mi aspetto che chieda aiuto ad Elliott né per chiudere l'operazione (ma lì si è parlato di blocco governo e ok) ma soprattutto per poter far fronte ai costi di gestione corrente, tramite aumenti di capitale. C'è un'incongruenza non credi? 
Poi ti ho scritto prima, hai letto il topic dove si parlava del ruolo di Elliott? re dell'est ha fatto notare cambiamenti importanti nella holding e questo è uno dei motivi che mi da ulteriore conferma che sia uno schermo a tutti gli effetti.

Comunque non paragonare nemmeno il mercato sportivo con una vendita finanziaria di una società per 720 mln di euro. Per cortesia. Altrimenti nemmeno rispondo più perché è un'insulto all'intelligenza. Da una parte un mercato variabile e dall'altro un mercato basato su parametri ben precisi da valutare.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 marzo 2018, articolo di Milena Gabanelli e Mario Gerevini, arrivano ancora brutte notizie su Yonghong Li, dalla Cina. La società salvadanaio di Yonghong Li, la Jie Ande, è stata dichiarata fallita dal tribunale del popolo di Shenzhen. Yonghong Li, dunque, è stato fatto fuori. Al suo posto, nominato un avvocato di Pechino. Yonghong Li, appena un mese fa, aveva comunicato che tutte le proprie risorse erano sane. E, aggiunge il Corsera, la Jie Ande era la sua società più importante.
> 
> Nessun legame tra il commissariamento della Jie Ande e il Milan, ma Yongong Li continua a perdere credibilità. La società continua a vivere alla giornata ed Elliott continua a tamponare la situazione immettendo, nel caso servissero, altri soldi, 30-40 milioni, in modo da garantire, davanti al giudizio della Uefa, un futuro nelle coppe al club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Per me la spiegazione è più semplice e logica di tutte.

Li non è un poveraccio ma è uno che ha provato a giocare d'azzardo. Essendo un Broker per lui era tutto un gioco che poteva finire bene o male. Il sua scommessa era quella di prendere il Milan rilanciarlo e provare a guadagnare sperando nel mercato cinese. Non essendo un pezzente (ma nemmeno uno ricco) ha chiesto aiuto ad Elliott la quale, evidentemente era soddisfatta dei requisiti di Li. Che ricordiamo non è proprio uno straccio è uno comunque ricco. Dietro di lui non c'è nessuno ecco perché i nomi non sono venuti fuori. Non c'è Jack MA non c'è Alibaba non C'p baiudo ne tantomeno il governo cinese. C'è solo ed esclusivamente lui che voleva provare a raccattare qualche investitore dopo.

Tuttavia le cose non sono andate come lui sperava o meglio. 250 MLN per portare la squadra CL ed aprire a scenari positivi, questo quarto posto è andato in malora. Si aggiunge poi il fatto che la CINA ha chiuso i rubinetti per gli investimenti nello sport all'estero. O hai un progetto su edilizia costruzione ferrovia o energia pulita oppure ti attacchi al tram alla nostra via della seta non rientra lo sport.

Ad oggi la scommessa sua sembra davvero persa. Della CL e dei possibili colossi investitori manco l'ombra.

E non credete alle balle di Berlusconi "Ci sono investitori solidi dietro" come no sono balle. A Fininivest di quello che fa Li dopo non fregava una beata Minghia l'importante era incassare i 700 mln.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me la spiegazione è più semplice e logica di tutte.
> 
> Li non è un poveraccio ma è uno che ha provato a giocare d'azzardo. Essendo un Broker per lui era tutto un gioco che poteva finire bene o male. Il sua scommessa era quella di prendere il Milan rilanciarlo e provare a guadagnare sperando nel mercato cinese. Non essendo un pezzente (ma nemmeno uno ricco) ha chiesto aiuto ad Elliott la quale, evidentemente era soddisfatta dei requisiti di Li. Che ricordiamo non è proprio uno straccio è uno comunque ricco. Dietro di lui non c'è nessuno ecco perché i nomi non sono venuti fuori. Non c'è Jack MA non c'è Alibaba non C'p baiudo ne tantomeno il governo cinese. C'è solo ed esclusivamente lui che voleva provare a raccattare qualche investitore dopo.
> 
> ...



Mentre magari se avesse chiesto una cifra congrua lui ci avrebbe guadagnato meno ma saremmo finiti in mani diverse.
A prezzi onesti c'è ancora la fila di chi avrebbe voluto/vorrebbe comprarci.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me la spiegazione è più semplice e logica di tutte.
> 
> Li non è un poveraccio ma è uno che ha provato a giocare d'azzardo. Essendo un Broker per lui era tutto un gioco che poteva finire bene o male. Il sua scommessa era quella di prendere il Milan rilanciarlo e provare a guadagnare sperando nel mercato cinese. Non essendo un pezzente (ma nemmeno uno ricco) ha chiesto aiuto ad Elliott la quale, evidentemente era soddisfatta dei requisiti di Li. Che ricordiamo non è proprio uno straccio è uno comunque ricco. Dietro di lui non c'è nessuno ecco perché i nomi non sono venuti fuori. Non c'è Jack MA non c'è Alibaba non C'p baiudo ne tantomeno il governo cinese. C'è solo ed esclusivamente lui che voleva provare a raccattare qualche investitore dopo.
> 
> ...



10 e lode, finalmente.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e va bene che ti posso dire, come vedi non ti va bene nulla e non rispondi nel merito  ma se Li non è solo e dietro di lui c'è gente con la grana, non mi aspetto che chieda aiuto ad Elliott né per chiudere l'operazione (ma lì si è parlato di blocco governo e ok) ma soprattutto per poter far fronte ai costi di gestione corrente, tramite aumenti di capitale. C'è un'incongruenza non credi?
> Poi ti ho scritto prima, hai letto il topic dove si parlava del ruolo di Elliott? re dell'est ha fatto notare cambiamenti importanti nella holding e questo è uno dei motivi che mi da ulteriore conferma che sia uno schermo a tutti gli effetti.
> 
> Comunque non paragonare nemmeno il mercato sportivo con una vendita finanziaria di una società per 720 mln di euro. Per cortesia. Altrimenti nemmeno rispondo più perché è un'insulto all'intelligenza. Da una parte un mercato variabile e dall'altro un mercato basato su parametri ben precisi da valutare.



veramente chi non risponde mai e torna a discutere dei dinosauri e dei faraoni d'Egitto non sono io.
e infatti in un'ora siamo arrivati off topic, risuscitando il manichino di mister Bee.

però una posizione chiara va presa: io non ho mai parlato di soci di Li, perchè non so nulla, nè pretendo di essere più furbo dei paradisi off shore, paventando cose di cui non ho certezza. nè ho mai detto che Li è ricco, affidabile e bravo a letto. Conosco solo quello che fa, e finora ha dimostrato di essere un broker forse un bel po' avventato, ma che pur di arrivare all'obiettivo sta provando tutto.

al contrario di chi invece fino a ieri considerava Li prestanome di B, oggi considera Elliott schermo e prestanome di B, domani magari con Merryl Linch che rifinanzia la considererà prestanome di B...
non so, continuiamo ad andare off topic... siamo partiti dalla Gabanelli che dice che una società è fallita, e che questa società può essere come può non essere di Yonghong Li. La società di Schrodinger.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Li avranno anche registrati per gennaio-giugno 2017 ma di fatto li hanno destinati ad un'unica sessione di mercato. Un mercato da 80 milioni lo faremo cedendo Donnarumma e Suso, oppure Donnarumma più qualche altro scarto, in altro modo non è sostenibile.



E ma caro ... se sei sotto SA non è che puoi dire... ho 80 milioni da parte li spendo adesso.

Ti dicono ... sorry.. dovevi spenderli prima , adesso sei sotto SA e devi chiudere in pari.
Santa la dirigenza che è stata previdente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2018)

*Mauro Suma su Twitter: "Il sostegno di Elliott al club è totale, anche presso la Uefa. Nuovi prestiti? C'è disponibilità, ma solo se la proprietà ne avesse bisogno. Eliott comunque non vuole il Milan, ma solo rientrare del proprio prestito. Aumento di capitale? Arriveranno 30 milioni entro 30/6 come da notifica agli azionisti sul Sito ufficiale. La Jie Ande è un vecchio asset, poco consistente, stralciato dalle garanzie e già rimpiazzato infatti. Tutto è andato avanti, e gli aumenti di capitale son stati rispettati. Il presidente non risulta più negli organigrammi di quella società."*


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma su Twitter: "Il sostegno di Elliott al club è totale, anche presso la Uefa. Nuovi prestiti? C'è disponibilità, ma solo se la proprietà ne avesse bisogno. Eliott comunque non vuole il Milan, ma solo rientrare del proprio prestito. Aumento di capitale? Arriveranno 30 milioni entro 30/6 come da notifica agli azionisti sul Sito ufficiale. La Jie Ande è un vecchio asset, poco consistente, stralciato dalle garanzie e già rimpiazzato infatti. Tutto è andato avanti, e gli aumenti di capitale son stati rispettati. Il presidente non risulta più negli organigrammi di quella società."*



bene...

poi, dato che riconosco tu sia più ferrato e preparato di me, puoi fare un riassunto su altri punti riportati a galla sul topic?
grazie


----------



## DEJAN75 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> 10 e lode, finalmente.



Ma abbi panzienza...

come si fa a dire che Li e' da solo ? 
ancora ? nel 2018... io non mi capacito... non mi capacito...

Abbiamo un contratto preliminare di Fininvest in cui si parla chiaramente di Haixia Capital + altre aziende statali...

Abbiamo il presidente esecutivo di Haixia capital nel CDA del Milan..... nel cda porcozzio...

e ancora mi devo sentir dire che Li e' un povero pirla da solo che ha giocato d'azzardo...

io veramente non ho parole.. non ho parole..


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> veramente chi non risponde mai e torna a discutere dei dinosauri e dei faraoni d'Egitto non sono io.
> e infatti in un'ora siamo arrivati off topic, risuscitando il manichino di mister Bee.
> 
> *però una posizione chiara va presa*: io non ho mai parlato di soci di Li, perchè non so nulla, nè pretendo di essere più furbo dei paradisi off shore, paventando cose di cui non ho certezza. nè ho mai detto che Li è ricco, affidabile e bravo a letto. Conosco solo quello che fa, e finora ha dimostrato di essere un broker forse un bel po' avventato, ma che pur di arrivare all'obiettivo sta provando tutto.
> ...



Se c'è uno che ha sempre mantenuto la sua posizione in merito quello è il sottoscritto. Fai confusione mi sa. Il fatto che Elliott possa essere ulteriore schermo non collide col fatto che Li sia un prestanome. Continui a far confusione. Del resto sei tu che mi chiedi di elencarti le incongruenze che mi fanno pensare a B, e appena lo faccio ti rifugi nei paragoni assurdi col calciomercato riguardo al prezzo o altre cose. Insomma se tu pensi che Li sia appoggiato da soci cinesi occulti sei un giusto, bravo e hai capito tutto, se pensi invece che dietro di lui c'è B sei un mentecatto. Non fa una grinza.

Resto ancora colpito come riesci a cambiare le carte in tavola, perché ora dici che Li è un broker e basta, ma tempo mi ricordo di tue parole sul fatto che ritenevi altamente improbabile che Li da solo avesse potuto fare un operazione simile. Però quello che non ha posizione chiara sono io. Il fatto che parli di rifinanziamento come spada di damocle per capire se dietro ci sia B fa capire come non hai ben chiara la situazione, e come forse per causa mia non hai compreso ciò che sostengo. Nessun problema.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se c'è uno che ha sempre mantenuto la sua posizione in merito quello è il sottoscritto. Fai confusione mi sa. Il fatto che Elliott possa essere ulteriore schermo non collide col fatto che Li sia un prestanome. Continui a far confusione. Del resto sei tu che mi chiedi di elencarti le incongruenze che mi fanno pensare a B, e appena lo faccio ti rifugi nei paragoni assurdi col calciomercato riguardo al prezzo o altre cose. Insomma se tu pensi che Li sia appoggiato da soci cinesi occulti sei un giusto, bravo e hai capito tutto, se pensi invece che dietro di lui c'è B sei un mentecatto. Non fa una grinza.
> 
> Resto ancora colpito come riesci a cambiare le carte in tavola, perché ora dici che Li è un broker e basta, ma tempo mi ricordo di tue parole sul fatto che ritenevi altamente improbabile che Li da solo avesse potuto fare un operazione simile. Però quello che non ha posizione chiara sono io. Il fatto che parli di rifinanziamento come spada di damocle per capire se dietro ci sia B fa capire come non hai ben chiara la situazione, e come forse per causa mia non hai compreso ciò che sostengo. Nessun problema.



no no. io non mi sono mai esposto su Li. ho detto solo che non può essere uno scriteriato che spende tutti quei soldi per poi perderli per non aver estinto un debito pari a un quarto della spesa totale di 24 mesi.
e siccome i soldi provengono da banche off shore, non mi esprimo su eventuali soci, che potrebbero esserci, o esserci stati in un primo momento. tutte le volte che ho risposto in merito è stato di fronte alle tue domande sulla provenienza dei capitali, e ho sempre detto che essendo off shore potevano essere di chiunque. e tutte le volte ho dovuto precisare che le somme che giravano le avesse messe Li, o chi per lui. 
ho sempre e solo escluso la possibilità che sia prestanome di B, per diversi motivi: posso capire far rientrare (tassando) i soldi da dare a Fininvest, ma non capisco perchè uno passi 40 anni a raccimolare capitali off shore, e per 30 anni eviti di ripianare i debiti Milan con aumenti di capitale, e tutto a un tratto si metta a sperperare i "risparmi" off shore con aumenti di capitale per il Milan (scorporato dalla holding) per giunta senza poter prendersi il merito (il motivo per cui ha acquistato il Milan negli anni '80); così come la presenza di un fondo esterno, e la normativa che regola una eventuale cessione della RL, tutt'altro che scontata possa tornare ai vecchi, ecc...

mai nelle mie discussioni ho detto che Li è il presidente perfetto. ho sempre e solo detto che finora ha mantenuto gli impegni, ha formato un CDA virtuoso e competente, e di livello. e che finchè non chiuderà estinguendo il debito non potrà essere totalmente giudicabile, in quanto pieno di vincoli, da Elliott e dall'UEFA, con un Milan che ancora risente della gestione precedente.
mamma mia, ho fatto un esempio veloce in una discussione sul forum, mica in una tesi dottorale di Economia, per sostenere che Fininvest aveva l'interesse a cedere a prezzi che convenivano a lei.

che poi, sei sempre tu che mi citi e inizi le discussioni, se non ne hai voglia, stai certo che continuerò a dire la mia senza metterti in ballo, e a memoria non mi pare abbia mai iniziato io il valzer delle citazioni... così, a memoria...


----------



## sacchino (21 Marzo 2018)

Time Bandit ha scritto:


> Il Milan, se ancora non si è capito, è in una botte di ferro. Onestamente mi sono stufato di sentire ancora nostri tifosi che pensano al fallimento.



Come fa a fallire una società che fa 40.000 spettatori contro il Chievo? Le aziende falliscono se non hanno clienti.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma su Twitter: "Il sostegno di Elliott al club è totale, anche presso la Uefa. Nuovi prestiti? C'è disponibilità, ma solo se la proprietà ne avesse bisogno. Eliott comunque non vuole il Milan, ma solo rientrare del proprio prestito. Aumento di capitale? Arriveranno 30 milioni entro 30/6 come da notifica agli azionisti sul Sito ufficiale. La Jie Ande è un vecchio asset, poco consistente, stralciato dalle garanzie e già rimpiazzato infatti. Tutto è andato avanti, e gli aumenti di capitale son stati rispettati. Il presidente non risulta più negli organigrammi di quella società."*



Non so se sia vero o no, poco importa e poco cambia per il Milan. 

La cosa davvero bislacca è che questi fatti li riveli Mauro Suma.

Che poi forse è meglio che queste cose le dica Suma piuttosto che LI dal tinello di casa con la credenza alle spalle...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Ma abbi panzienza...
> 
> come si fa a dire che Li e' da solo ?
> ancora ? nel 2018... io non mi capacito... non mi capacito...
> ...



Abbiate pazienza voi, non se ne può più di questa favola delle mega-potenze dietro Li, di Robin Li, Jack Ma, Moutai, lo stato cinese, Brandon e Bruce Lee, Lucy Liu (magari!), Chuck Norris e Dio! E poi ancora con Haixia e Lu Bo? Haixia ha fatto quello che ha fatto Elliott, prestare soldi, e Lu Bo è il suo "cane da guardia" in Cda (ma poi è ancora in cda?). Credi alle parole di Fininvest e non ti capaciti di come il berlusca ci abbia presi per l'ennesima volta per il sedere, questo posso capirlo...ma è successo, siamo stati venduti a un avventuriero, per fortuna abbiamo il paracadute.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Abbiate pazienza voi, non se ne può più di questa favola delle mega-potenze dietro Li, di Robin Li, Jack Ma, Moutai, lo stato cinese, Brandon e Bruce Lee, Lucy Liu (magari!), Chuck Norris e Dio! E poi ancora con Haixia e Lu Bo? Haixia ha fatto quello che ha fatto Elliott, prestare soldi, e Lu Bo è il suo "cane da guardia" in Cda (ma poi è ancora in cda?). Credi alle parole di Fininvest e non ti capaciti di come il berlusca ci abbia presi per l'ennesima volta per il sedere, questo posso capirlo...ma è successo, siamo stati venduti a un avventuriero, per fortuna abbiamo il paracadute.




Qua abbiamo una società che deve chiedere 30 milioni per concludere l'anno fiscale e la gente pensa ancora a LU BO a Haixia a Robin LI, Goldrake e i rettiliani.

Sinceramente non ci resta che sperare in un subentro immediato di Elliott che mandi a fare in culo i cinesi, sia che esistano sia che non esistano, perché, finora, questi soggetti si son rivelati degli emeriti contaballe. 

Ovviamente mi auguro di essere smentito e che invece nel giro di poco tempo i soldi arrivino e ristabiliscano la situazione. Ma le speranze che questo accada son poche.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma su Twitter: "Il sostegno di Elliott al club è totale, anche presso la Uefa. Nuovi prestiti? C'è disponibilità, ma solo se la proprietà ne avesse bisogno. Eliott comunque non vuole il Milan, ma solo rientrare del proprio prestito. Aumento di capitale? Arriveranno 30 milioni entro 30/6 come da notifica agli azionisti sul Sito ufficiale. La Jie Ande è un vecchio asset, poco consistente, stralciato dalle garanzie e già rimpiazzato infatti. Tutto è andato avanti, e gli aumenti di capitale son stati rispettati. Il presidente non risulta più negli organigrammi di quella società."*





mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Qua abbiamo una società che deve chiedere 30 milioni per concludere l'anno fiscale e la gente pensa ancora a LU BO a Haixia a Robin LI, Goldrake e i rettiliani.*
> 
> Sinceramente non ci resta che sperare in un subentro immediato di Elliott che mandi a fare in culo i cinesi, sia che esistano sia che non esistano, perché, finora, questi soggetti si son rivelati degli emeriti contaballe.
> 
> Ovviamente mi auguro di essere smentito e che invece nel giro di poco tempo i soldi arrivino e ristabiliscano la situazione. Ma le speranze che questo accada son poche.



Non solo, questi di recente per fare un aumento di capitale di 7 e dico 7 milioncini hanno dovuto chiedere in prestito soldi con interessi folli al 24%, con garanzie della moglie di Li! Per 7 milioni, ci rendiamo conto? Suma nell'intento di difendere Li non fa altro che confermare la posizione sempre più dominante di Elliott.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qua abbiamo una società che deve chiedere 30 milioni per concludere l'anno fiscale e la gente pensa ancora a LU BO a Haixia a Robin LI, Goldrake e i rettiliani.
> 
> Sinceramente non ci resta che sperare in un subentro immediato di Elliott che mandi a fare in culo i cinesi, sia che esistano sia che non esistano, perché, finora, questi soggetti si son rivelati degli emeriti contaballe.
> 
> Ovviamente mi auguro di essere smentito e che invece nel giro di poco tempo i soldi arrivino e ristabiliscano la situazione. Ma le speranze che questo accada son poche.



Non hai capito.
Tutte le squadre necessitano di liquiditá per finire la stagione, e normalmente in questo,periodo molte scontano gli anticipi sui diritti televisivi dell’anno prossimo per farsi prestare insoldi per chiudere la stagione.
Ma vosí facendo impoverisci la societá privandola di parte dei ricavi 2019.
Se invece fai un aumento di capitale non consumi questa fonte, il proprietario perde 30 milioni, perché li mette a fondo perso nella società, ma cosí la societá Milan si arricchisce a scapito del proprietario. Nel primo caso la societá non chiede niente al proprietario ma consuma risorse.

Il fatto che il CDA deliberi un aumento del capitale é un modo con il quale si chiede al proprietario di metterci del suo per non impoverire la societá. Certamente questa politica , costosa per la proprietá fa parte del piano di sviluppo e degli accordi con Elliot.

Ma la notizio dovrebbe far gioire i tifosi del milan non dire..l “ Se abbiamo societá che...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito.
> Tutte le squadre necessitano di liquiditá per finire la stagione, e normalmente in questo,periodo molte scontano gli anticipi sui diritti televisivi dell’anno prossimo per farsi prestare insoldi per chiudere la stagione.
> Ma vosí facendo impoverisci la societá privandola di parte dei ricavi 2019.
> Se invece fai un aumento di capitale non consumi questa fonte, il proprietario perde 30 milioni, perché li mette a fondo perso nella società, ma cosí la societá Milan si arricchisce a scapito del proprietario. Nel primo caso la societá non chiede niente al proprietario ma consuma risorse.
> ...



In realtà è diverso, stanno facendo aumenti di capitale perchè servono liquidità in cassa, per far fronte ai costi di gestione. Ergo senza aumenti di capitale o richiedi un altro prestito o tecnicamente diventi insolvente.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito.
> Tutte le squadre necessitano di liquiditá per finire la stagione, e normalmente in questo,periodo molte scontano gli anticipi sui diritti televisivi dell’anno prossimo per farsi prestare insoldi per chiudere la stagione.
> Ma vosí facendo impoverisci la societá privandola di parte dei ricavi 2019.
> Se invece fai un aumento di capitale non consumi questa fonte, il proprietario perde 30 milioni, perché li mette a fondo perso nella società, ma cosí la societá Milan si arricchisce a scapito del proprietario. Nel primo caso la societá non chiede niente al proprietario ma consuma risorse.
> ...




I fatti dicono altro.

I fatti dicono che entro Aprile devi presentarti di fronte all'UEFA per convincerli di essere solvente, mentre oggi è palese che non lo sei.

I fatti dicono che i precedenti aumenti di capitale son stati fatti anche utilizzando prestiti a tassi usurari.

I fatti dicono che la proprietà ha, per motivi ignoti, difficoltà a far uscire i soldi dalla Cina.

I fatti dicono che Fassone sta, da mesi, cercando un soggetto per rifinanziare il debito. Soggetto che per motivi che Fassone non rivela, non è stato trovato.

I fatti dicono che, sia che si faccia l'aumento di capitale sia che si scontino crediti futuri, la liquidità sta scarseggiando, ergo che si sia in difficoltà ora o la prossima stagione il risultato non cambia: il rilancio del Milan in queste condizioni è una chimera.

Sinceramente non vedo come si possa essere ottimisti in questa situazione. 

Ovviamente spero di essere smentito quanto prima e che qualcuno mi rinfacci questi post. Sarei davvero contento se questo avvenisse.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> no no. io non mi sono mai esposto su Li. ho detto solo che non può essere uno scriteriato che spende tutti quei soldi per poi perderli per non aver estinto un debito pari a un quarto della spesa totale di 24 mesi.
> e siccome i soldi provengono da banche off shore, non mi esprimo su eventuali soci, che potrebbero esserci, o esserci stati in un primo momento. tutte le volte che ho risposto in merito è stato di fronte alle tue domande sulla provenienza dei capitali, e ho sempre detto che essendo off shore potevano essere di chiunque. e tutte le volte ho dovuto precisare che le somme che giravano le avesse messe Li, o chi per lui.
> ho sempre e solo escluso la possibilità che sia prestanome di B, per diversi motivi: posso capire far rientrare (tassando) i soldi da dare a Fininvest, ma non capisco perchè uno passi 40 anni a raccimolare capitali off shore, e per 30 anni eviti di ripianare i debiti Milan con aumenti di capitale, e tutto a un tratto si metta a sperperare i "risparmi" off shore con aumenti di capitale per il Milan (scorporato dalla holding) per giunta senza poter prendersi il merito (il motivo per cui ha acquistato il Milan negli anni '80); così come la presenza di un fondo esterno, e la normativa che regola una eventuale cessione della RL, tutt'altro che scontata possa tornare ai vecchi, ecc...
> 
> ...



il tempo parlerà...io ho la mia opinione, tu la tua. Così come rispetto il tuo parere mi sembra corretto che sia fatto altrettanto, stop tutto qui. Dopo di che, possiamo stare qui a parlare fino a domani, la penseremo sempre diversamente fino a quando non usciranno dettagli importanti.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Marzo 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono altro.
> 
> I fatti dicono che entro Aprile devi presentarti di fronte all'UEFA per convincerli di essere solvente, mentre oggi è palese che non lo sei.
> 
> ...



C'è poco da aggiungere, purtroppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2018)

*Come riportato da La Presse, il Milan fa filtrare tranquillità in vista del mercato estivo.
Qualunque sia l'evolversi delle vicende legate a Li, Il Milan pensa di essere tutelato da Elliott anche in previsione di una campagna di rafforzamento nel prossimo mercato, che è già in pianificazione.
Elliott non ostacolerà nemmeno l'ormai prossimo rinnovo di Rino Gattuso.
Le fonti rossonere evidenziano comunque come "queste notizie non riempiano di gioia".*


----------

